

Is this summary of the Google/China incident useful? How could it be more so? - elzr
http://elzr.com/posts/google-vs-china

======
tibbon
This is pretty cool. I remember some of my friends a year ago talking about
how you _might_ be able to automatically come to the group consensus of what
is likely 'most true' by looking at quotes, search engine results, etc like
this.

Not the easiest way to read something, due to the visual aspect, but it is a
good way to see a lot happening at once. I'd have the supporting quotes fold
out from the bottom of the statement myself.

------
roundsquare
I like it. How did you create it? I think this could be a useful way to pick
up a new topic in the news.

------
camperman
Very impressive. Can't believe no-one has thought of this before. More please.

